

Stop writing bad web copy, startups - purzelrakete
http://blog.webcopyplus.com/2009/01/07/web-writing-the-good-bad-and-ugly/
Basic advice that is violated over and over again. Kathy Sierra also had a lot to say about this on http://headrush.typepad.com/.
======
markbnine
Nice job adding the word "startups" to the title... It's sort of like adding
"in bed" after reading a fortune cookie. Soon everybody will be doing it.

------
aminuit
> This is where you hire a copywriter for your website and he or she fills the
> pages with cleverly crafted, delightfully delectable prose that oh-so-
> playfully sing and dance.

Prose is singular. The plural of prose is proses, though it's not frequently
used. If you're going to chide authors on style, make sure you've got the
grammar correct first. Also as a counterexample, I'd like to point out that
woot.com typically exhibits playful prose to great effect. Honestly, I
probably visit more for the excellent ad copy than any other reason.

~~~
lsb
Based on the grammar, "that playfully sing and dance" refers to pages. The
grammar works fine.

But it's clumsy, and should be _This is where you hire a copywriter for your
website who can fill cleverly-crafted prose into pages that sing and dance._

------
modoc
I highly recommend: <http://jasmineyoungediting.com> for affordable rapid
turn-around copywriting, editing, proof-reading, etc...

------
DTrejo
They don't take their own advice; their homepage is so busy!

<http://www.webcopyplus.com/index.html>

------
Rust
I'd like to add that good editing can make or break the copy, no matter who
it's targeted at.

Their != they're != there Your != you're Then != than Of != have

~~~
Timothee
Absolutely. I was recently considering an ebook about good web copy and read
the following in the preview: "it's purpose is". That was a deal-breaker for
me.

------
tyrelb
Does anyone know what the cost for this service is - say for approximately 300
words, 600 words, and so on?

(rough idea)

Love this!

~~~
byrneseyeview
It depends on a wide variety of factors. (And, in general, the more willing
someone is to offer you a no-questions-asked quote, the more likely it is that
their writing is, well, a commodity.) If I were bidding on something like
that, I'd want to know:

* Whether it requires any special industry/technical knowledge.

* Who your audience is.

* Whether the page is designed to convert, or just informational.

* Your future content needs.

I've charged as little as $50 for that kind of writing (to an audience of
laypeople, as part of a larger project, with no effort to sell) or as much as
$500 (selling a to a narrowly-targeted audience acquired through PPC spending,
as part of a one-time project).

I do write this kind of thing, by the way; email address is in the profile.

